# Ho Chi Min



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 21, 2021)

Here is mine flowering now. The flower on the left is newly open when it is more compact and flat. A couple days later it becomes fuller looking, but also gets a bit dog-eared. Flowers typically last a couple weeks.


----------



## naoki (Jun 21, 2021)

Pretty one, Tom!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 22, 2021)

lovely dark, evenly coloured, pouch


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 22, 2021)

It is a pretty flower, and missed out on having an awesome display this year since 4 out of the 5 buds aborted in early sheath . Here is the plant. It has 5 active new growths on it now, so maybe I'll have a shot again next year... fingers crossed.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 23, 2021)

The flower of your Ho Chi Minh is gorgeous and what a well grown plant. Only the pattern of the foliage make it worth to grow it. Fingers crossed for more flowers in the future.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice flower but a gorgeous plant.

Please keep track the exact days how long your HCM flowers last?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 23, 2021)

Today is exactly a week. I'll try to keep the plant happy to see how long it lasts this go around. The longest the flower has ever been in good condition was right around 2 weeks.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 24, 2021)

As per usual, I can only echo Rudolf and Leslie!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 28, 2021)

Here it is on the 11th day. There is a tiny brown spot starting on the tip of the left petal. I'm guessing it's all downhill from here!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 28, 2021)

Wow that plant is gorgeous!!


----------



## PamO (Jun 28, 2021)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 28, 2021)

Tom- is this growing outside?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 28, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Tom- is this growing outside?



Yes, during the warm months from around May to October. It is not out in the rain however, but under a covered porch. In the winter it comes inside a poly house that remains cool to cold sometimes - temperature range between 5 C to 20 C.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 28, 2021)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Yes, during the warm months from around May to October. It is not out in the rain however, but under a covered porch. In the winter it comes inside a poly house that remains cool to cold sometimes - temperature range between 5 C to 20 C.



Don't know how I did this weird post!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2021)

Sleep typing. 
Nice plant and your bloom probably will last longer than USA blooms. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 30, 2021)

Day 14...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 1, 2021)

Longer lasting than most I’ve seen and grown. Good cultivar there.

What conditions is plant currently in? I’m curious whether the environment or genes that are giving the flower longevity.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 1, 2021)

It always flowers in June during the monsoon season, so humidity remains high, averaging above 60%. High/low temperatures are 26-30 C/20-24 C, respectively. I'm careful to not get any water on the flower and the plant is kept well watered. The flower is still looking about the same today. I'd say it is typically pristine for 10 days, and the gets a little disheveled after that but lasts another 5 days before completely finishing. It is from Taiwan, but I have no details about the cross.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 7, 2021)

Day 21...


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jul 8, 2021)

Love it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 8, 2021)

Wow longest one I’ve seen lasting this long.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 8, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Wow longest one I’ve seen lasting this long.



Ha, ha. I write sentences like that too - usually in the morning before I'm properly caffeinated  

Fun aside, indeed the flower is lasting well this year, but I can't figure why exactly. I'll keep an eye on how long it stays in this condition. I can't imagine more that a few more days.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 8, 2021)

I reread my sentence and laughed so hard … and I had no excuse for it lol.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 8, 2021)

Caffeine… or viagra?


----------



## abax (Jul 10, 2021)

If I grew Paphs., this is the one I'd have. I'd grow it for the foliage and not worry
about the flowers. Beautifully grown plant Tom.


----------

